# WARNING! Pine is toxic!



## adhamyo (Apr 28, 2009)

if you are keeping a reptile or are thinking of keeping one on a pine substrate, do not! 
the aromatic chemicals in pine, are irritants to the snake, not only that but they kill the cells in the respiratory tract, this also erodes the defensive barrier leaving the open to catch diseases or viruses, and can result in your death.
if you wish to keep a pet in a pine cage make sure it is sealed by something like yacht varnish. but dont keep animals like lizards in them because they can scratch away the varnish with the claws.
also if you are feeding your snake mice from a pet shop or that you are breeding yourself make sure they too are not around pine, because it can have be toxic to the snake too.
This is not only for pine but also with all aromatic soft woods. eg cedar 

for more details read
Use of Cedar as a Substrate for Reptiles and Other Pets


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks a lot for your help that is helpful info:notworthy:


----------



## adhamyo (Apr 28, 2009)

beardy1 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help that is helpful info:notworthy:


no problem just trying to help out!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

adhamyo said:


> This is not only for pine but also with all aromatic soft woods. eg cedar


Cedar is much worse than pine - there was an unfortunate member on here who lost two baby royal pythons in quick succession to poisoning by cedar shavings. 

If you see wood chippings in a shop and it doesn't say they are beech or aspen it may be best to avoid them - if you see RED or red and white wood chippings/shavings especially. Cedar shavings aren't common over here and they do have that distinctive look to them, red and white.


----------



## Sunglow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey everyone, i have just bought a wooden (pine) shelving unit to keep my leopard gecko tubs in and obviously, now i have read this page, im freaking out. Will they be ok in the selving unit as they are not touching the wood or is it the scent/fumes of the pine? Shall I take them off the unit and try and take it back?


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

Sunglow said:


> Hey everyone, i have just bought a wooden (pine) shelving unit to keep my leopard gecko tubs in and obviously, now i have read this page, im freaking out. Will they be ok in the selving unit as they are not touching the wood or is it the scent/fumes of the pine? Shall I take them off the unit and try and take it back?


You'll be fine i should think. Nothing to panic about. 
There's not enough concentration of the fumes in the situation you're describing to be harmful to the geckos. When the wood is shaved or chipped and the animal is routing about in it, that is when it becomes a problem.

Paul


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

but pine cones are great for starting fires!

... always carry some cones in the woods!:2thumb:


hahaha!!


----------

